# Getting our puppy soon!



## Shoudt (Jun 13, 2009)

Hi All,

I'm so excited to have found this forum as my husband and I will be bringing home our new little bundle in 11 more days! We are beyond excited and I have been reading up like crazy to make sure we are as ready as possible for our new addition. I will certainly post more and include pics of her once she comes home, but in the meantime, I do have a quick question.

A lot of info that I find indicates that our puppy shouldn't come home until 9 weeks or after. Our puppy will be 8 weeks exactly when we bring her home, however. Should we be concerned...? Our breeder seems really great otherwise (we've done our homework and she's done everything else that a breeder should be doing!) so this is our only concern. What do you all think? 

Thanks for your time everyone & I look forward to posting much more in the future!

~Leeann


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm not a breeder, but 8 wks seems just a little too soon. I got both of mine when they were 11 weeks, and I thought that was a great time. But, that's just my 2 cents.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

:welcome: You will love all the good info on this forum! Daisy was between 9 and 10 weeks when I got her.... Maybe one of the breeders will answer this question. Good Luck with your new havie! You will love this breed!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

welcome to the forum - hope your wait goes by quickly.
I am sure you are doing lots of shopping for your new little bundle.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Leeann. Can't wait to see pics of your new baby and hearing all about her.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Dexter was 9 weeks.....only because we could not travel on the 8th week. Just be prepared to be very busy in the beginning weeks.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Eight weeks is fine. Here is some good reading . Have fun waiting . LOL 
http://www.siriuspup.com/pdfs/before_puppy_sirius.pdf


----------



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

Welcome! We can't wait to see pics and hear stories.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!

Ryan


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Welcome to the forum and congrats! What part of PA are you in? 

Brady came home when he was 8 weeks and he did great. He was easy to house train, slept through the night almost immediately, and was a great all around puppy. I am sure there are advantages and disadvantages to waiting longer and bringing them home at 8 weeks. 8 weeks worked out just fine for us.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Hi Leeann (we have another Leeann!) and welcome!

Quite a few breeders let their pups go at 8 weeks, so don't worry. Sure, it's nice if they can stay a week or two longer, just to learn even more from their silbings and mom, but it won't mess your baby up. Not to worry, just be ready to teach that nipping is a no-no. lol 

In Europe it is actually quite rare to see pups go older than 8 weeks... Havanese, Bchon Frise, etc...


----------



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

*Welcome! I bet you are anxious to get your bundle of joy! I'm from PA too, so I'm anxious to hear what part you are from.

The reason we got Jammies at 8 weeks was so that her brother Murphy's bad habits wouldn't rub off on him...RIGHT HOLLY, MY BESTEST FRIEND????* :behindsofa:


----------



## Shoudt (Jun 13, 2009)

Thanks so much for all of the replies and for helping me to feel better about this! We are so excited to get our new addition, but we just want to make sure we do everything right. 10 more days and counting at this point!

For those who asked, I live in Bethlehem, PA - how about the others who live out my way?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Welcome to the forum and congrats on your new addition


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. How exciting !!! We got Evye a few days shy of 9 weeks and Bentley 9 weeks on the button. They both did very well. Can't wait to see pics of your new baby. Congratulations.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Welcoome to the forum. Looking forward to seeing pictures of your new furbaby.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

We are in the Phila suburbs, near Valley Forge. I was just planning a playdate for this weekend, but I think I have to cancel due to the weather. Hopefully, you and your new pup will be able to make it when I reschedule it.


----------



## Paradise Havs (Sep 25, 2008)

I got Eddie at 8 weeks (Bentley 12 wks, Rosie 18 months) Eddie is my "velcro dog". Coincidence? Eight week Havs are so cute! Like little guinea pigs!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

As a breeder I do think 8 weeks is early. I prefer (this is my preference ONLY doesn't mean doing it differently then I do is wrong) 10 weeks as all too often Havanese can be a wee bit slower to mature as well as I don't even complete all the "testing" on the puppies until they are 8 weeks old.


----------



## Shoudt (Jun 13, 2009)

Here's a pic of our little puppy from when she was about 4 1/2 weeks. Would anyone be able to tell me how to add a picture to my profile? I can't find out where to add this for the life of me!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

She's adorable!

Go to the User CP section and look around there, it always takes me a minute to find it. Welcome!!!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Welcome, Leeann, and congrats on your puppy. Post some pics when you bring her home.
Gina


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

OMG!!!! She is sooooo darn cute!!!! oh and WELCOME. We got Seamus at around 8 or 9 weeks; Finnegan was 12 weeks. Not sure if this is related but Seamus was easier to train and is much more "velcro", Finnegan is, well just our little Finster :evil: ound:


----------



## Owen Lover (Mar 7, 2009)

aww... she looks like a little version of snoopy right now! she's adorable! 

i figured i'd put my two cents worth in as well. we got owen a few months ago in mid-march when he was only 8 weeks old and i think it has been absolutely wonderful. we had the chance to watch him grow from itty bitty and his personality develop...he only whined for the first couple of days if you weren't RIGHT next to him, but he adjusted very well and has been so much easier than i had expected. i don't have complaints about him not sleeping through the night or not seeming to have developed enough or anything. we made sure he had a chance to play with other dogs (who were up to date on their shots, of course) and get socialized early on too. i'd recommend it because it has worked out great!


----------



## jillnors2 (Apr 12, 2007)

Your puppy is precious, nice coloring! Is your breeder in PA? I live in Harrisburg.


----------



## Shoudt (Jun 13, 2009)

jillnors2 said:


> Your puppy is precious, nice coloring! Is your breeder in PA? I live in Harrisburg.


Thanks, she is pretty darn cute, huh?  We're actually going to visit her again tomorrow and I can't wait! Our breeder is in PA in the Lehigh Valley area.

Thanks so much everyone for all of the feedback!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

She is just adorable. I got my girls at 8 weeks they are fine.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

what a sweet little face.
You will see her tomorrow?
pics please from that visit.
how wonderful you get to see her . . .


----------

